# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] Monetization enabled 4 steps organic youtube channels

## smmgoal

outube.com/channel/UC2PQFp1coyXBe20lrlJZSlQ nt.sc/vv8sxe nt.sc/vv8w5z nt.sc/vv8wds nt.sc/vv8wok nt.sc/vv8wyo $800
outube.com/channel/UC1ywYwAMQepODbBeo6xZdcw/ nt.sc/w2mt3n rnt.sc/w2mt89 rnt.sc/w2mtgp rnt.sc/w2mtn1 $950
outube.com/channel/UCPgh-G7PIHi6f7gO54-P--g rnt.sc/wcgldu rnt.sc/wcglk8 rnt.sc/wcglqg rnt.sc/wcglvh rnt.sc/wcgm0l rnt.sc/wcgm7l $850
Contact me with PM or Skype

Payment Method: BTC, Western Union,Cryptos,Transferwise(Credit Card)

Skype; yigitbudak

----------

